# Solved: Terminal Services profile issue



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a SBS 2003 server running terminal services being connected to by thin clients. the user log onto the TS on the server.

All the users are running fine bar one who cannot access certain webpages! pages like Facebook or some online holiday search systems that they use, the page displays wrong with errors on the page of Big Pipe Null errors. (I think, will recheck and change if this is not the case) All the other users can run these sites fine.

Does Facebook use frames? I am wondering if it could be to do with that, although frames are a bit old school now!!

I have tried a reset of IE, disabled add ons; but the issue still persists.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe try renaming the TS Profile <User>.old and let it create a new one when she logs back in.

If that works, copy all necessary files older to the new files and blow the old one away.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Doh! Why didn't I think of that??

Will try it now!

Thanks!!


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Right, I renamed the old profile, let it generate a new one and it worked!!

odd thing is though, all the documents, desktop, favourites and bits were still there :-/ . . . .very strange


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Great  

You can now mark this as solved


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers jamwaky!


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

No worries


----------

